# Figure Skating Bloopers



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 18, 2010)

YouTube - My Montage about Figure Skating Falls

YouTube - Ouch On Ice: 2008 Olympics Preview

YouTube - Ice Skating Bloopers!


----------



## Retired (Feb 18, 2010)

O-U-C-H!  I had trouble _sitting_ through that!


----------



## Domo (Feb 19, 2010)

They do a good job of not slicing up their limbs :lol:

I am impressed by how quickly they get back up too, i would be like this

YouTube - Family Guy - Peter's Knee


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 19, 2010)

Lois does it too:

YouTube - Lois Falls

Nancy Kerrigan did it differently:

YouTube - NANCY KERRIGAN ATTACK DETROIT 1994


----------



## Domo (Feb 19, 2010)

:lol: Lois.

I forgot about that Nancy Kerrigan thing. How horrible.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 19, 2010)

It was. On the other hand, Kerrigan went on to further success. Harding went on to... well, notoriety and infamy, including celebrity boxing and other attention-seeking ventures and a new phrase in American usage: President Obama not all that long ago talked about "not pulling a Tonya Harding".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNgeWDir404


----------



## Domo (Feb 19, 2010)

Well she's an interesting character


----------



## Murray (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm watching the women's figure skating program right now and I have to say that it amazes me what they can do. I'm lucky if I can just walk without tripping over my feet :lol:

I am ashamed to admit that I did get quite a giggle from those blooper clips, though.


----------



## Domo (Feb 23, 2010)

Murray said:


> I'm lucky if I can just walk without tripping over my feet :lol:


:lol: 

Don't be ashamed to admit that you giggled, we all did the same thing  .....well i did anyway!


----------



## Murray (Feb 23, 2010)

I just figure that since I could barely walk, it was pretty lousy of me to laugh when someone falls doing a quad on ice. But I did 

I have to say that I also got a kick out of the "Lois Falls" Family Guy clip above.


----------



## Domo (Feb 23, 2010)

Hehe yeah, i love Family Guy. In one of their Star Wars movies there was a giant camel robot thing that fell over and did the same thing :lol:

I tried to find a video of it but couldn't see it.


----------



## Banned (Feb 24, 2010)

I remember taking figure skating lessons when I was a kid.  Actually, that should be figure skating "lesson".  I pretty much knew after the first one that this wasn't really my calling, so I quit.  I did gymnastics instead.

I broke my leg in three places a few years ago simply walking on ice.  I can't imagine trying to do spins and flips and twirls.  I'm almost convinced they're crazy :lol:.


----------

